# Thinking Of Setting Up A Small Nano Tank



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Hello guys, I was thinking of setting up a small nano tank. Probably 18- 30 gallons. I was thinking of having corals with 1-2 small fish. I was wondering if there are any good websites that sell cheap tanks new or used. I have a spending limit of less then $1000 for now. I was wondering how I should start off?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Less than 1000$? What are your reasons for wanting to go with a "nano" as opposed to something like a 40 breeder (36"x18"x17")?

That could be well within budget (even with a sump and skimmer!), and gives you lots more options in the long run, especially with fish.

As for used tanks, try local classifieds?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I just looked at a few nano tanks. They are WAY to expensive. I think I'll have to go with a good ol' glass tank.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Okay, I just contacted _glasscages_ and they said they can ship a 40 - 50 gallon tank to me for around $50-60. The tank I'm looking at will run me around $200. I'm not sure of the dimensions until I find out the type of corals, and fish I want. That will help me determine the size of the lightstrip I'll need, which of course has to fit the dimensions of the tank.. Even though I can paint the background with acrylic paint, I'll order the tank with the black background, and top Acrylic Eurobraced (canopy). Is ordering the tank with a sump necessary? I was thinking of buying a rena xp3 or xp4 instead?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

moron said:


> I just looked at a few nano tanks. They are WAY to expensive. I think I'll have to go with a good ol' glass tank.


Yeah... thats what i was saying

40Brdr (less than 90$ new, i got mine for 40$)
Sump tank (anything used, bigger the better)
Skimmer (200$)
Glassholes.com overflow 
Marcorocks.com rock
Return pump and powerheads
Salt
Test kits
RO/DI water source (can buy the filter for 120$?)
Lighting

Thats a great start to a tank... You would be under your budget, and if you watch classifieds for used equipment, you could have a sweet tank. You can also buy the key things now (tank, sump, skimmer, RO/DI) and save money for a month or something while the tank cycles and matures. Then buy your lighting, and any other extras when you add your first fish. You dont have to buy EVERYTHING at once.

Look around online, and feel free to ask ANY questions you may have about equipment or anything else









** just saw that last post... what are the dimensions you are thinking? That would be a great start.

STAY AWAY FROM CANISTERS... you can have them make a sump, or SAVE MONEY and make your own (order the tank with overflows)


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Ægir said:


> I just looked at a few nano tanks. They are WAY to expensive. I think I'll have to go with a good ol' glass tank.


Yeah... thats what i was saying

40Brdr (less than 90$ new, i got mine for 40$)
Sump tank (anything used, bigger the better)
Skimmer (200$)
Glassholes.com overflow 
Marcorocks.com rock
Return pump and powerheads
Salt
Test kits
RO/DI water source (can buy the filter for 120$?)
Lighting

Thats a great start to a tank... You would be under your budget, and if you watch classifieds for used equipment, you could have a sweet tank. You can also buy the key things now (tank, sump, skimmer, RO/DI) and save money for a month or something while the tank cycles and matures. Then buy your lighting, and any other extras when you add your first fish. You dont have to buy EVERYTHING at once.

Look around online, and feel free to ask ANY questions you may have about equipment or anything else









** just saw that last post... what are the dimensions you are thinking? That would be a great start.

STAY AWAY FROM CANISTERS... you can have them make a sump, or SAVE MONEY and make your own (order the tank with overflows)
[/quote]

Thanks for the reply.

Which overflow is more effective for saltwater/acrylic ?

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=Overflows


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

moron said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Which overflow is more effective for saltwater/acrylic ?
> 
> http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=Overflows


The sweetest way to go is THIS

But corner overflows with standpipes work just as good. I like the first design because it doesnt take up as much space where rock and things could go.

People use end overflows for peninsula tanks, and center over flows for walk around tanks. The overflows in the pics you posted would be fine, and far cheaper than having them custom build the link i made.. its up to you


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What are "corals" you could do a 40b for a similar pirce to a nano full blown reef.
If you want a tank with only a couple corals you can get cheaper lighting and add some mushrooms or zoas or whatever, but if you want any sps or most lps you will need better lighting and a good protein skimmer. I would just do a 30 or 40 breeder reef. You can usually find rock cheap locally or buy dried online and get some live to seed it. I would just buy a tank fro ma lfs as miracle or all glass are fine (i prefer miracle). acrylic is nice, but if im paying an extra 200$ for a custom tank id rather upgrade lighting and protein skimmer instead so you can get better corals

Heres what i would do:

get 2 tanks (30 or 40 breeder) one for a sump and the other the display
build or have a friend build you a stand to hold both 
get a ro unit, protein shimmer, lighting depending on what corals you want
get an over flow box and drill the tank, hob overflow or buy the tanks with them (usually a lot more to buy with then to do yourself.
spend 50$ on a couple bags of sand again if you check local forums there's usually people selling bucket loads cheap just be sure its reef sand and not just any sand. avoid crushed coral
Get some pvc and a mag drive pump and make a sump and plumb it. There are a ton of ways to do this you just have to find one you like
get a couple heaters for the sump (be sure they can fit in a sump compartment) same with skimmer
get some rock from lfs, dry of from fellow reefers.
then your pretty much set after you have a ro unit for water some mixing buckets, accesories...

A bit generic, but with reefing theres 10000 ways that work so theres no best way to do something

Just know
drilling> not drilling
sump/wetdry > no sump or wetdry

And finally don't cheap out on equipment especially skimmers or lighting if you want coral. Theres a lot of room in reefing for diy if you have the skills


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> What are "corals" you could do a 40b for a similar pirce to a nano full blown reef.
> If you want a tank with only a couple corals you can get cheaper lighting and add some mushrooms or zoas or whatever, but if you want any sps or most lps you will need better lighting and a good protein skimmer. I would just do a 30 or 40 breeder reef. You can usually find rock cheap locally or buy dried online and get some live to seed it. I would just buy a tank fro ma lfs as miracle or all glass are fine (i prefer miracle). acrylic is nice, but if im paying an extra 200$ for a custom tank id rather upgrade lighting and protein skimmer instead so you can get better corals
> 
> Heres what i would do:
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Umm so far I'm thinking of ordering an acrylic tank from glasscages with the dimensions 36x18x20. This tank will come with a back background, will be eurobraced, and will have an overflow.









But I'm still confused and I still don't get the holes/sump/overflow scheme.

So if I'm buying a eurobraced tank wouldn't it be pre-drilled? Would it look like this?









Im friends with the owner of my lps and he told me he can sell me sumps for cheap. He also said they are hang over. So I'm assuming hes talking about a wetdry filter.. So would the holes/overflows really be necessary?

Also, if the tank is eurobraced, how will I connect the protein skimmer?

Please correct me with the whole sump/overflow/wetdry/drilling...

thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

moron said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Umm so far I'm thinking of ordering an acrylic tank from glasscages with the dimensions 36x18x20. This tank will come with a back background, will be eurobraced, and will have an overflow.
> 
> ...


The dimensions of that tank are good... Euro braced means the top bracing is like the picture above, not a piece of black plastic trim like glass tanks... typically euro braced tanks dont have the center brace. The tank pictured above has 2 corner overflows (each with one drain and one return drilled in the bottom prob)

As for the sump... NO you will not have a HANG OVER overflow box, because you overflows are ALREADY in the pictured tank above. The holes are drilled in the bottom of the tank inside the black boxes. The water flows OVER the top of the black box (pump on) and then down the drain line to the sump. Internal overflows are much "safer" than hang on.

YOU CAN USE any aquarium for a sump... you dont need to buy a sump, save the money and DIY some baffles inside. All of your equipment (skimmer, return pump, heaters etc) goes inside the sump, to be hidden inside the stand.

Click here for a diagram of how a sump works


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'll see what will happen next..


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

i always like to drop into the salt-water threads. so much good info


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

moron said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Umm so far I'm thinking of ordering an acrylic tank from glasscages with the dimensions 36x18x20. This tank will come with a back background, will be eurobraced, and will have an overflow.
> 
> ...


The idea of a overflow box is to only accept any water that "overflows" through the notches. So... the sump will only receive an amount of water back equal to what water was pumped out. (dictated by the return pump) Wet dry is just a modified sump where water is trickled over exposed (to air) media which promotes aerobic (needs 02 )bacteria. Drilling should be done, but you will need 4 bulkheads of appropriate size if you have 2 overflow boxes. If you ask where your getting the tank you may be able to get them with it for a bit more and have it shipped. Then you will need a bunch of pvc to connect and some pvc glue. 2 drains go to one side of the sump and the returns branch to the opposite side of the sump. The returns connect and then attach to the return pump


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

good job,

that tank is sexy


----------

